# Visa Info



## AdventurousGal (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello,

My partner and I are looking into moving to Italy. We are from the UK and I'm having trouble finding exact information on what would be required for residency due to Brexit. I would be of working age but my partner is due for retirement shortly. 

Is there someone I can look for exact requirements for visas that would be suitable for both of us? Do we need a minimum income, certain level of education or a job offer before we would be considered? 

We've only just started considering this so I basically know nothing at this point but would love to learn more. 

Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Working would be difficult. Are you saying you don't have a job lined up? Finding a job would have been difficult before covid . Right now you have whole chunks of the economy disappearing.

Retirement visa is more or less similar to the rest of Schengen zone. Italian consulates have never been too open about the exact numbers but in general it seems most people think the number is over 30K a year in pension income.


----------



## AdventurousGal (Feb 7, 2021)

NickZ said:


> Working would be difficult. Are you saying you don't have a job lined up? Finding a job would have been difficult before covid . Right now you have whole chunks of the economy disappearing.
> 
> Retirement visa is more or less similar to the rest of Schengen zone. Italian consulates have never been too open about the exact numbers but in general it seems most people think the number is over 30K a year in pension income.


Thank you for your quick response!

My career has been working within higher education with international students so I was hoping that I could find something in that area, I've also been considering becoming qualified to teach English as a second language in hopes it would make me more employable. My partner is quite a bit older than me so I'd still be working for quite a while. 

I have no idea on how much my partner would be entitled to for his pension but I highly doubt it would be 30k a year. Is there a way that we could combine savings and a pension income? It's something we've wanted to do for a while but have not had the money until this year.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The only people that can answer that is the consulate. They can and it seems others have managed with savings but the consulates tend to think pension income is "safer". Savings can disappear.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Lots of information here on this blog


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

If you are not married, you cannot combine incomes. Make an appointment with the Italian consulate to apply for visas keeping in mind that the Italian state uses it's discretion when making visa determinations.


----------

